# OT: My recent absence



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

To my fellow Warriors fans here at bbf.com (yeah, all 3 of ya):

All apologies to my recent absence and lack of activity on this board. I've always been proud and tried to be diligent about my posting and work here on the Warriors board, especially since becoming moderator of the Warriors board.

When I joined this forum in 2004, it was in the aftermath of a lot of family loss - my mother passed away in a tragic accident and weeks afterwards my grandmother (her mother-in-law) got into an accident that had hospitalized her and put in question her quality of life thereafter. At the time, I was gallivanting around Europe, truly doing nothing really meaningful. At that time, I made the decision to come home to California and had made the commitment to move in with my grandmother, so as to allow her to continue living in the home she made and raised her family in. 

It was in the transition into this life that I found solace in (at that time) bbb.net. As a life long Warriors fan living in SoCal (and in 2004, the W's were a different story than today), it was nice to have an outlet to share my passion with those who had the same love for Warriors basketball. 

This last weekend my father was in town to spell me of some of my 'duties' as caretaker for my grandmother while my girlfriend and I attended my company's Christmas dinner Saturday night. When I arrived back home Sunday, my father and grandmother weren't home - I came to find out that she had suffered a minor stroke and has been hospitalized since, undergoing testing and observation for the stroke and other injuries sustained due to the fall she took as a result of the stroke.

Needless to say, I've been distracted with other matters - between grandma's situation and trying to maintain at work, I've been stretched a bit thin the last few days. Of course, some things had to give, and I regret that my duties here have been one of those things. 

I can only hope that the W's board stays strong while I work out some of the **** I'll need to in the weeks to come. I know we're a small group here, but I know it's a strong one. 

I will make my situation known to the administrators in charge here as well - if they deem it necessary, I'm sure they'll appoint a new sheriff to this board. 

By no means am I writing this as a 'goodbye'. Nor am I trying to fish for any pity. I just felt compelled to let y'all know what was going on - why I haven't been on here and why it might be awhile before I'm back for a consistent basis.

Thanks to those who keep on keepin' on in this board - I trust the W's forum is in good hands with you guys. I hope to be back consistently enough in the near future to keep up the banters and share in the joys of what I hope to be another successful Golden State Warriors season. 

-Andrej


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

All good Bruindre  Hope all is well.

I've actually been pretty impressed with the activity over here since the season started. It would be better if we had more Warriors fans post over here though. 

Me and Essebe(am I missing anyone?) will try our best to keep the Warriors board active whilst you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

i wish ya the best and your fam as well. i think we should just take turns creating game threads etc. while you work on this stuff. I'll take the reponsibility as one of the thread makers


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Good luck man, hope everything works out.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

thanks, fellas. appreciate the well wishes and you guys holding it down in here.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope everything is well, I'm a Heat fan but yeah, I love watching Warriors so I'll be checking out the board a bit if that's okay?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Any updates on bruindre situation? It's been a long time since his last post here... I miss your posts, bruindre!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i dont know but i miss bruindre. dude was cool as hell


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Here are his IM handles as listed on his profile. See if you can get a hold of him.

AIM- UCLA Dre
Yahoo!- bruindre


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

hi


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Whut up, peeps? I'm back...if for a minute...to check in on my old stopin' grounds. Hope things have been good w/ everyone here.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How's it going? How all is well.


----------

